

Open-source developers, please provide a roadmap! - cool-RR
http://blog.garlicsim.org/post/3878808812/open-source-developers-please-provide-a-roadmap

======
pan69
I understand why a roadmap could be handy to have, however, I can't help
feeling that a roadmap is much like a business plan in that it sums up what
you would like the future to look like, not necessarily what it's going to be.
Things always turn out differently.

